# Droid X source, is this new?



## hypnotick (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,

I just realized tonight that the source for the droid X is available online. The source forge link below:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/droidx.motorola/files/

I am not sure if this is new or anything but, I have not seen anyone post anything about it so I thought I would share it. The site lists gb, froyo, and OSS sources. I am not exactly sure what the OSS one is but, has 2.3.34 next to it which would be gb if I am not mistaken.

I went through some of the material real quickly but, I did notice that the source for the OMAP is included which may be useful considering it is the processor. Also, I looked through the libhardware and saw some code referencing framebuffer, which is I am not mistaken is graphics (through software) but, I also saw some stuff in the mapp (sp?) which appears to be used for rendering and involves hardware aspects. At the very least, I believe there are references to the hardware graphic objects.

I am not sure if this is the entire droid X code though, but if this is "news" then I could very well aid in future ROM development. Also, I am aware this would surely fall under development and I was about to make a thread there but, I was unsure of how I would fill out the required fields. If you feel this is better suited for the development subsection feel free to move it. Maybe this could help fix some of the remaining bugs in the ICS roms. Well enjoy!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

hypnotick said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just realized tonight that the source for the droid X is available online. The source forge link below:
> http://sourceforge.n...motorola/files/
> ...


Its just the .605 kernel source code. I was pulling that when we first started getting the .621 info.

Its useful for compiling kernel modules, etc. But we can't compile a kernel and flash to our phones due to the locked BL. So yes it does help in development, but I'm pretty those in the need to know probably already do. Nonetheless, thanks anyways.


----------



## hypnotick (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, I was not sure if the active developers were aware of this. I knew it was for building kernels, which we can not do unless Motorla unlocks our bootloader but, the day that happens elephants will probably have learned to fly lol. Anyway, you said what I was trying to say about using the modules as a reference. I have a BA in CS but, I am still trying to pick up on the android and how it functions (I can just write apps). What I was thinking (and I know this is probably very far fetched and/or difficult) was to decompile GB gpu modules then rebuild them for ICS (incorporating hwa). I could be wrong since I do not know a heck of a lot about the android system but, if I am right like I said I am well aware of how difficult this would be lol.

I have done some reverse engineering in the past and know how hard and tedious it is. Although, when I did it I had an SDK and was detouring specific objects within that process to point at my own references. The reverse engineering part was to decrypt the objects which was quite difficult. So yeah, I know how much of a pain reverse engineering is. However, it is sometimes necessary when you want to accomplish something but do not have to proper tools/code to do so.


----------

